

Larry Ellison: Google is evil, NSA is essential - smanuel
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/08/13/larry_ellison_on_google_and_nsa/

======
thatswrong0
I can't tell if he's being serious..

> "It's great," Ellison said of the domestic spying. "It's great, it's
> essential. President Obama thinks it's essential. It's essential if we want
> to minimize the kind of strikes that we just had in Boston. It's absolutely
> essential."

Except our government, despite all the warnings about the Boston bombers, were
unable to stop them. They're clearly incompetent. And Ellison is just
accepting that it's essential based on.. faith?

> If some people don't like what NSA is doing, Ellison argued, the trick is to
> vote the spying programs away. "The great thing is that we live in a
> democracy. If we don't like what NSA is doing, we can just get rid of the
> government and put in a different government," he said.

Except these are secret laws being deemed secretly constitutional by a secret
court. How can we vote the programs away if everything related to them is
secret?

> But even if we dismantled the NSA, Ellison warned, that wouldn't mean nobody
> would be collecting the kinds of data the NSA gathers. American Express,
> Visa, and other financial services companies have all been building detailed
> profiles on their customers since long before the issue of government
> surveillance ever came up, he said – so why shouldn't the government have
> the same tools?

Uh.. why should they? Two wrongs don't make a right.

> "This whole issue of privacy is utterly fascinating to me," Ellison said.
> "Who's ever heard of this information being misused by the government? In
> what way?"

Didn't he just answer this himself..?

> Pressed to say where he would draw the line on domestic surveillance, he
> ventured that it would be wrong if the data were used for political ends

~~~
plorkyeran
Larry Ellison is either a very good troll or a lawnmower. I would not
recommend spending too much time trying to understand his thoughts.

~~~
bingaling
That was a deliberate choice of word, yes?

[https://twitter.com/LarryLawnmower](https://twitter.com/LarryLawnmower)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zRN7XLCRhc#t=1982s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zRN7XLCRhc#t=1982s)

Don't fall into the trap of anthropomorphizing Larry Ellison.

------
it_learnses
Says the former CIA thug...

